# I can't remove certain DNS addresses from my Network Prefs.



## richardhasler (May 7, 2009)

I am unable to remove a couple of DNS addresses from my Network Prefs (Advanced > DNS). The addresses are 85.255.115.91 and 85.255.115.6. The addresses lead me to http://www.trusted-dns.com/index.php?page=setup . When I contacted them they could not help me remove the DNS either with software or knowledge (not Mac users/servicers). The addresses are greyed out in the DNS prefs window. Is there a code I can use to eliminate/unlock these addresses? Is there a know fix? Apparently these DNS addresses are causing blockages with my employers server.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Grayed out entries in your DNS list are the DNS address that the DHCP server is suppling to the network, or in other words, coming from the ISP. You should be able to enter the address of your preferred DNS and then the Mac will use those first.


----------

